# My Extra Keyboard Keys stopped working

## BarryJ

I have a MS Office Keyboard (USB) with a bunch of extra buttons.  I had them configured to launch everything I wanted with xhkeys.  After upgrading to the 2.6 kernel, SOME of them don't work, they don't even send keypresses any more.  What's odd is that some of them do still work fine, do what they're configured to do and send keypress events (For example the "Word" button doesn't work but the "Calculator" button works fine).  I didn't change anything other than my kernel.  Any Ideas?

----------

## BarryJ

More info!  I just noticed that whenever I press one of those keys that isn't working, dmesg will display something similiar to:

keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 245

Anyone know what that means?

----------

## DJ_Grijander

Same issue here (I posted it at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111887&highlight= with no answer so far  :Sad:  ). I have 4 special keys; all of them worked fine with kernel 2.4.x. Now, with 2.6, 3 of them are still working (although they produce no outpot with xev), and the 4th is KO. Have you run xev? Do you get any keycodes there?

To me, the weirdest thing is that xev shows _nothing_ even with the 3 working keys. If they work, it means that they actually _have_ a keycode assigned, but xev seems not to "see" it...

----------

## BarryJ

For they keys that work, xev gives regular output.  Nothing at all for the keys that don't work.  Booting back into 2.4 everything works fine.

[Edit]Actually, now that I look closer, xev is just giving me focus lost events (cause the focused is lost due to my working key actually launching the app).  So it's not showing it there, either.[/Edit]

----------

## BarryJ

Ok, this is really weird.  When I run showkey, it keeps scrolling down like I keep hitting Enter, BUT it shows all the correct keycodes, even for the keys that don't work.  After exiting showkey (by closing the xterm) the computer will STILL act like I'm hitting the enter key again and again.  It will stop after a while, ususally after I hit space bar.

----------

## DJ_Grijander

I also get a strange output with showkey, although not the same as yours. When I press one of the "working" special keys I get this:

```
keycode 0 press

keycode 1 release

keycode 12 release
```

The 3 lines are shown with just one keystroke. As for the non-workings keys, they just don't produce any output either with xev or with showkey (but they worked fine with 2.4.x). I've seen that you are already following this topic, so I think this is a 2.6.0-pre bug. Hope it gets fixed in the final release  :Confused: .[/url]

----------

## kiksen

I too have problems with my USB keyboard with 2.6 (Microsoft Natural Pro)

I'm now running 2.6.1, but still this one key doesn't work. I've not configured any of the extra keys, so I don't know about them. But: My '/Asterisk key stopped working. It's a pain havint to use the asterisk from the numeric keypad when programming C/C++  :Sad: 

showkey tells me it's keycode 84 (I use a danish keyboard layout)

Hints appreciated.

----------

## filipp

 *kiksen wrote:*   

> I too have problems with my USB keyboard with 2.6 (Microsoft Natural Pro)
> 
> I'm now running 2.6.1, but still this one key doesn't work. I've not configured any of the extra keys, so I don't know about them. But: My '/Asterisk key stopped working. It's a pain havint to use the asterisk from the numeric keypad when programming C/C++ 
> 
> showkey tells me it's keycode 84 (I use a danish keyboard layout)
> ...

 

I had exactly the same problem (asterisk and single quotes not working after 2.6.0/1 upgrade)

FIXED by going to 2.6.2-rc1-mm3  :Smile: 

----------

